# Seeking 101 for the best TiVo for me. Thanks for any advice. HELP!



## PB Lover (Feb 28, 2021)

I've done some homework and on the advice of a friend it seems the EDGE is the best for me but hoping that this forum of experienced users can give me some perspective. I'm cutting the Dish cord and I want to continue recording local OTA and also streaming channels. The house is plumbed with coax. I presently have a DISH DVR in my living room that feeds two other Joeys. I want to keep that configuration so what is your advice for my best TiVo set up without breaking the bank? I would likely record 100 or less hours so don't need large storage. Can I use my existing coax to connect two satellite TiVo devices to the mother device or should I abandon coax? I AM planning to buy the life of device subscription but would like to keep my equipment cost as low as reasonable for the capabilities I'm wanting. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

If you get an Edge (or Bolt) OTA, you'd need to purchase an external Moca bridge for the Minis. The other option would be to get TiVo wifi adapters for the minis. I'm using one and it works very well.

Depending on how many simultaneous recordings you might need, and how often you'll watch a live TV channel while you're recording other shows, you might consider a used 4-tuner Bolt or Edge. The new OTA Edges are only 2-tuner.


----------



## wendlan (Apr 21, 2002)

As a previous 15 year Tivo owner - I suggest that if you're not already in the Tivo ecosystem - I'd honestly recommend something like a Fire Recast. This is cheaper than a Tivo, works natively over WiFi, and it has native integration with (cheap) Amazon FireSticks. I say this as though the Tivo box is a great DVR, it is a dying company and the streaming services that run on the box are quite limited and often outdated (compared to what's available on a Fire or Roku device).


----------

